# [SOLVED] Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

I just switched from RCN to Comcast. Comcast activated my modem, but when I try to use the Internet it always redirects to RCN's page saying that I need to sign-up with RCN. Can someone help me as to how I can use the Internet without it redirecting to RCN? Comcast has set up an appointment to have a tech person come, but it's expensive, so I'm just checking to see if anyone here can help first.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

What happens if you type Google in the browsers address bar and hit enter?


----------



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

The same thing will happen. It just redirects to RCN's sign up page.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

Since you can't download it, see if Comcast can send you a diagnostic disc. Most ISPs have such a thing.


----------



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

OK, I will check. I should say that I can still use my RCN modem. That's what I'm using right now. The problem is when I switch over to Comcast's modem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

Are you connected to the Comcast modem or are you still using a RCN router?


----------



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

It's actually not Comcast's modem. I bought it separately, but it was on the Comcast approved modem list.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

connected to the RCN modem do ipconfig /all via a command prompt
connect to the Comcast modem and do the same.
Post both for review


----------



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

Here it is:

From RCN's modem:



C:\Users\user>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cable.rcn.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : CE-F1-DF-06-7A-79
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.rcn.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-566 Wireless N 300 Dual Band PCIe De
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-F1-DF-06-7A-79
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : fdf1:780:943d:0:6d47:6548:bab2:ac8d(Preferred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : fdf1:780:943d:0:68af:c118:f8cd:25ec(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6d47:6548:bab2:ac8d%19(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.114(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 22, 2014 11:26:24 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 24, 2014 12:02:12 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 514650591
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-B4-B8-A7-6C-62-6D-86-FE-CE
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.59.247.45
208.59.247.46
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.rcn.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-86-FE-CE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.cable.rcn.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.rcn.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:c9f:2cba:3f57:fe8d(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c9f:2cba:3f57:fe8d%22(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled




From modem for Comcast:

C:\Users\user>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cable.rcn.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : CE-F1-DF-06-7A-79
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 5:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.rcn.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-566 Wireless N 300 Dual Band PCIe Desktop Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-F1-DF-06-7A-79
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.rcn.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-86-FE-CE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7881:8011:9262:c854%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 207.181.255.197(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 23, 2014 1:32:39 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 23, 2014 1:37:38 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 207.181.240.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.181.192.241
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 292315757
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-B4-B8-A7-6C-62-6D-86-FE-CE
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.172.156.202
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.cable.rcn.com:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.rcn.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:207.181.255.197%23(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.172.156.202
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:cfac:9cca:18da:3a40:304a:3a(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18da:3a40:304a:3a%22(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.rcn.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:cfb5:ffc5::cfb5:ffc5(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.172.156.202
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.rcn.com

Go into tcp/ip properties and the advance tab. click on the dns tab. remove all entries referencing rcn as well as any dns server ip address listings.


----------



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

I checked in both TCP/IPv6 and TCP/IPv4 in the LAN Properies window, but both of them are blank. 

When I go over to the LAN Status window and click "Details" it shows the "Connection-specific DNS Suffix" as having the value of cable.rcn.com, but I can't figure out how to change it since nothing is listed in the DNS tab.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

Your advanced tcp/ip properties/dns tab looks like this then?

Review your add/remove programs for anything you installed from them. Uninstall it.


----------



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

I've reviewed the Add/Remove programs and I don't have anything installed from RCN. The picture you had is exactly what mine looked like.

Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

From modem for Comcast:

C:\Users\user>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : *cable.rcn.com*

That entry should not be there if you are on Comcast. It would be yourstate abrievation.comcast.net

You are clearly connected to Comcast per the ipconfig. So the question is why are you getting that dns entry.

Comcast installed their own cable and that is what you are connected to right?

*Update: you are not connect to Comcast at all.* If I do a nslookup of the listed dns server 207.172.156.202 it is a rcn dns server not a Comcast one.

In your first ipconfig you list a wifi adapter and you are clearly attaching to a router not a modem from the ip address. In your next ipconfig you are clearly attaching via wire to the modem but it is still the rcn equipment/modem.

So where is the Comcast modem? Usually its a surfboard.


----------



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

OK. 

I do have wifi. The RCN modem is separate, but the modem I am using for Comcast is my own modem, but it is on the Comcast approved list. When connecting the modem for Comcast, I am plugging it straight in to the computer, rather than the router, to avoid confusion. 

I also used a splitter so I could run one cable into the cable box and another into the modem, but I took the splitter out and am just plugging in the cord from the wall directly into the modem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

Your cable is not connected to Comcast then but is still connected to RCN. 

Until Comcast connects their cable to your modem [on the outside of the house] and provisions the modem its not on Comcast's network.

Presently your modem is being used by RCN not Comcast which is why you are having this issue.


----------



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Switched from RCN to Comcast, but Internet redirects to RCN's sign up page*

OK. At least I know the reason. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Comcast tech will be able to straighten all this out. Best of luck


----------

